# Mean Mr.Betta



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

My Betta fish Shadow I got him some platies for tank mates and he attacked and killed one of them so I moved all of them into my other tank,Should I not put other fish with Shadow or should I get more Agressive tank mates for him??


Thanks sooo much,Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Unfortunately platies look like female bettas and you confused Mr. Meanie Betta that he was being moved in on by females of his own kind. LOL No he can have tank mates but platies are not for him.

He needs something like cories or otos or something that he won't confuse for another one of his species, but not guppies or mollies or tetras (unless they are cardinals).

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall (Jun 20, 2009)

cottoncandy946 said:


> My Betta fish Shadow I got him some platies for tank mates and he attacked and killed one of them so I moved all of them into my other tank,Should I not put other fish with Shadow or should I get more Agressive tank mates for him??
> 
> 
> Thanks sooo much,Kayla


Hi Kayla, 

If he is a Mean guy you can't really keep him with anything. 

I've learnt this in the last few weeks!

Bis


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! A guess i'll try some type of fish that looks nothing like a Betta!! and if that doesn't work then He must be happier alone!!!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Its a 20 gallon tank


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. 

Rose


----------

